# where to go for the bull reds



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I'm thinking about going fishin this weekend. Haven't been in a while becuase of dove huntin.I've heard alot of good about the reds comin in and I was just wonderin where I would be a good spot.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

id say try bob sykes with some live pinfish, shrimp, and cut bait.. just make sure you use enough wieght to keep your bait on the bottom


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

yep bob sikes does have some there last night was awesome check out the reports


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

caught I think seven bulls last night at 3mb, report coming soon


----------

